# 2008 Tarmac SL2 Pro (Pic included)



## RobertBGfitter




----------



## Dr_John

Nice looking bike. It'll be interesting to see how it sells. I'm guessing most people buying a top-of-the-line frame and spending $6000 would prefer Dura-Ace over Ultegra, but I suppose Specialized knows their market better than I do.


----------



## RobertBGfitter

*specs*

The bike is speced like the 2008 Tarmac Pro but on a SL2 Frameset but with Roval Fusse SL wheelset MSRP set @ 6000.00


----------



## RobertBGfitter

Dr John the bike has Dura-ace only Ultegra is brake calipers and Front der


----------



## Dr_John

Thanks for the info. 

Still odd to me to see any Ultegra components on a $6000 Specialized. I'm not debating the merits of Dura-Ace over Ultegra, or that the bike isn't a blast to ride, just that for $100 more they could have gone full D-A. But like I said, Specialized knows their market very well, and it will most likely sell quite well. So for $500 more than the SL, you can now get an SL2 bike. They probably recognized the gap between the SL ($5500) and SL2 ($8500) was too great and wanted to put something in between.

BTW, I bought an SL frame-set a few months back.


----------



## RioFastRacer

Nice bike. My Tarmac SL2 is 14.2 lbs total with pedals, bottle cages, sensors and computer.


----------



## BumpNGrind

Seems like the SL2 pro has slightly lower grade carbon (10r vs 11r) and FACT cranks and fork rather than S-works. Does anyone know what the difference is for the S-Works crank and fork vs FACT? Specialized don't have any details posted...


----------



## Dr_John

> Seems like the SL2 pro has slightly lower grade carbon (10r vs 11r) and FACT cranks and fork rather than S-works.


Ah, OK. Starting to make more sense.


----------



## rbart4506

Geez and I thought my 08 Tarmac Expert was light at 17lbs....Oh well it's enough bike for me...


----------



## Rubi13

When I got the Dealer email about this bike, they list it as a 2009 Tarmac Pro SL2...could be a typo, but that's what it says


----------



## Rubi13

BumpNGrind said:


> Seems like the SL2 pro has slightly lower grade carbon (10r vs 11r) and FACT cranks and fork rather than S-works. Does anyone know what the difference is for the S-Works crank and fork vs FACT? Specialized don't have any details posted...


2009 Tarmac Pro SL2 Double
Component	Marketing Spec
FRAME	Specialized FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, compact race design
FORK	Specialized FACT monocoque carbon fork; full carbon legs, crown and steerer 
HEADSET	Specialized Mindset, 1-1/2" lower bearing, integrated threadless, stainless steel sealed cartridge bearings, 8mm carbon cone w/ one 10mm and two 5mm carbon spacers
STEM	S-Works Pro-Set stem, 31.8mm handlebar clamp, 4-position adjustable, Ti hardware
HANDLEBARS	S-Works SL FACT carbon aero handlebar, short-reach drop, 31.8mm clamp
TAPE	Body Geometry Bar Phat, cork ribbon w/ 2.5mm gel padding
FRONT BRAKE	Shimano Ultegra
REAR BRAKE	Shimano Ultegra
BRAKE LEVERS	Shimano Dura-Ace, 10-speed STI, flight deck compatible
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano Ultegra, braze-on
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano Dura-Ace, short cage
SHIFT LEVERS	Shimano Dura-Ace, 10-speed STI, flight deck compatible
CASSETTE	SRAM OG-1070, 10-speed 11-28t
CHAIN	Shimano Dura-Ace, 10-speed
CRANKSET	Specialized Pro Carbon, integrated oversized design
CHAINRINGS	53x39T
BOTTOM BRACKET	Specialized integrated oversize design
PEDALS	Composite body test ride pedals
RIMS	Roval Fusee SL, E5 Alloy
FRONT HUB	Roval Fusee SL, carbon body w/ alloy flanges, Roval Ti QR
REAR HUB	Roval Fusee SL, CNC alloy body, alloy cassette, Roval Ti QR
SPOKES	DT Stainless 14/15g butted aero
FRONT TIRE	Specialized Mondo Pro, 700x23C, aramid bead, 120TPI, Flak Jacket
REAR TIRE	Specialized Mondo Pro, 700x23C, aramid bead, 120TPI, Flak Jacket
INNER TUBES	Specialized standard presta tube
SADDLE	Body Geometry Toupé Team, super light foam, carbon reinforced base, microfiber cover
SEATPOST	Specialized Pro SL, FACT carbon w/ Zertz insert, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDER	Specialized CNC, alloy, 31.8mm clamp
NOTES	Carbon chain stay protector, derailleur hanger, clear coat, owners manual
9086-0249 TARMAC PRO SL2 20 BLU 49
9086-0252 TARMAC PRO SL2 20 BLU 52
9086-0254 TARMAC PRO SL2 20 BLU 54
9086-0256 TARMAC PRO SL2 20 BLU 56
9086-0258 TARMAC PRO SL2 20 BLU 58
9086-0261 TARMAC PRO SL2 20 BLU 61


----------



## the Inbred

Rubi13 said:


> 2009 Tarmac Pro SL2 Double


hm, not even on the IBD site.


----------



## Rubi13

the Inbred said:


> hm, not even on the IBD site.


Yea,not yet....they did a similar thing with the Tarmac Team(Quickstep) last year..but put that on the site as a 2007

They told me that the bike was going to be released in 2 small batches and that was it...one allotment at the end of March, and then one more chance at the end of April. After that they're gone.

In regards to the Ultegra SL brakes as a spec, cosmetically they look great, and I'm sure any dealer(me included) would swap them out for Dura-Ace if that's what the customer wanted :thumbsup:


----------



## gerard

:thumbsup: 2008 SL and SL2


----------



## mikbowyer

mine is going to be here monday (54). too bad i'm going to be out of town all week


----------



## rollin nolan

What size frame is that? 



RobertBGfitter said:


>


----------



## RobertBGfitter

This is a 54cm frame


----------



## mikbowyer

got mine today, 54cm. it is beautiful, the paint is a darker metal-flake blue than the picture, its not quite park blue.

the thing is not a bicycle, its a motorcycle. I was going to get compact chainrings, but the 53 is going to work out just fine...

http://picasaweb.google.com/mpbowyer/Bikes/photo?authkey=iE2cUdYOSTQ#5199695161838561522


----------



## MaddSkillz

This thread is beautiful.


----------



## Mosovich

*Anyone have a 56..*

in one of these? I can't find a picture of one and just want to see what it looks like...


----------



## mikbowyer

Mosovich said:


> in one of these? I can't find a picture of one and just want to see what it looks like...


http://picasaweb.google.com/mpbowyer/Bikes/photo?authkey=iE2cUdYOSTQ#5199695161838561522


----------



## Mosovich

*Thanks..*

I sent you a PM... What is you BB to top of saddle measurement?


----------



## UncleFunker

This #$%^&!# forum (and specifically this thread) just cost me $6k. Thanks guys! 

I just picked up my new 58cm Tarmac Pro SL2. Zero Gravity Ti brakeset is on the way to replace the Ultegra calipers, time will tell if common sense wins out on swapping the F derailleur to Dura Ace. It makes absolutely no sense to upgrade it, but my first new bike in 16 years deserves to have all DA on it and that Ultegra will bug me...

The only carryover from my old bike will be a set of oldschool Time Titan Magnesium pedals (not sure of the weight, lightest Time had back then). I'll be rollin' pretty on a modern bike with "retro" pedals.


----------



## Thomas Johnson

*08 Tarmac Pro SL2*

Help. The more i know, the less i understand. I just got a Pro SL2 frameset to replace my 05 S-works Gerolsteiner. I am confused as to where this frame fits in the scheme of things. i can't find it's value,as it's not listed on their web site as a frameset. It can't be as much as an S-works with Ceramic crown bearings. What makes an S-works a S-works??? Doing the math on a factory built Pro SL2,with a component mix doesn't add up to 6K, to me. Is the Carbon layup of the S-works SL (10r) the same as the Pro SL2 (10r) ? I got this frame as a warranty from Specialized for a cosmetic problem with the 05 frame. It is noticeably harsher but razor sharper than the 05 (no zertz inserts) on the SL2. I am very happy with the bike and with Specializeds policy. The dealer who helped me with the exchange is not even who i purchased the 05 from. Can't ask for more.


----------



## mikbowyer

Thomas Johnson said:


> Doing the math on a factory built Pro SL2,with a component mix doesn't add up to 6K, to me.


What do you mean by "doing the math"

to be honest you know everything everyone else not working for specialized knows. I work for a dealer and have one of the bikes, and you seem to know everything I know. Soon the paperwork and brochures will come out for the 2009 year, and we will be able to see this bike in the plots of strength vs. weight etc.

the thing is, that data is not available yet, so just hang in there and ride your bike.


----------



## jbrandt

*S-Works Tarmac SL vs. Pro Tarmac SL2*

If I understand your question correctly, you are asking about qualitative differences between the S-Works Tarmac SL frameset and the Pro Tarmac SL2 frameset. As you have already mentioned, they appear to be using the same grade of carbon fiber (10r). I think this would probably be where most of the cost comes into play for Specialized, so they would be the same "grade" (even though one is S-Works and the other is Pro). Obviously, the SL2 has the beefed up bottom bracket and the 1.5" lower in the headtube. Without riding both bikes, my guess is that the framest of the S-Works SL is lighter and less stiff than the Pro SL2. So if you like the way the Pro SL2 rides/handles/performs better than the S-Works SL2, you should be satisfied with the warranty replacement (even though you gave up an "S-Works" for a "Pro"). In general, this year's S-Works is probably next year's Pro so it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## jbrandt

*Even Better*

I just realized that you received a 2009 Tarmac SL2 Pro frameset for a 2005 S-Works Tarmac SL. This means that your new frameset is probably stiffer AND lighter than your old one. I realize that this isn't ideal for everyone, but I would be happy about that. When I bought a road bike in 2006 I rode many bikes. I really wanted to like the Tarmac because my LBS is a big Spec.dealer. Unfortunately, it just didn't do anything for me. However, I got an S-Works SL2 this last winter and I absolutely love it. I think you should consider yourself lucky and go for a ride.


----------



## mikbowyer

jbrandt said:


> I think this would probably be where most of the cost comes into play for Specialized, so they would be the same "grade" (even though one is S-Works and the other is Pro). ...Without riding both bikes, my guess is that the framest of the S-Works SL is lighter and less stiff than the Pro SL2.


I understand that this is the internet and we are just discussing things, but with the words "i think, probably, without riding both bikes, guess" you are just adding to speculation. This guy is asking for real data which no one has to give him. We all speculate, but what is the point of :mad2: ?

To answer one statement, the big S is making more money from frames like the SL than the SL2 because they have been making SL frames for so long their tooling cost is spread out between so many frames that the next one is basically just the cost of the carbon and labor. Each SL2 they build they are only getting closer to breaking even on the cost of the molds and R&D. It has less to do with the cost of the specific carbon fibers used. Carbon costs have not gone down by 80% in ~8 years, but spec is putting carbon bits on bikes 20% of the price of the first s-works carbon bikes.


----------



## Thomas Johnson

*Math reply*

Hi Mik, thanks for the reply. My math statement meant i am confused. My 05 Gerolsteiner frameset listed for 2,800 and i paid 2,400. I had my dealer build it up with Campy Chorus Carbon compact, Ritchy Carbon bar,aluminum stem, Eurus (black) wheels, flite saddle, Michelin Pro2 lt/blu tires, and two carbon bottle cages. The package came in at 5,014. Thats roughly 2,600 for the pieces. I have to think a mix of D/A and ultegra should be about the same. 2,600 from 6,100 says to me that the Pro SL2 frameset would be 3,500. Why wouldn,t a guy get an S-works SL2 for the listprice of 2,900??? That 8,500 number is with 2,500 carbon wheels,which is a very big part of the price. I'm just trying figure out what the Pro SL2 frame is worth. It strikes me that maybe this bike allows a non S-works dealer to have a higher end bike on his sales floor, with-out having to go the full S-works deal. Any thoughts on that? I stripped all the components from the 05 and installed them on this new one. They only have about 25K on them.


----------



## jbrandt

*Stupid Me*

Thomas, I see now where you are getting at. I just dumped the list of components that make up the Pro SL2 and gathered list prices for these items off of Specialized's website as well Colorado Cyclist. I had to estimate the cost of the Specialized crankset/BB/chainrings at an even $500 and the components still only total $3119. That leaves $2981 for the frameset. 

So I guess your point is valid. I see no reason to buy the Pro SL2 when I could get the S-Works SL2 frameset for $2900 and build the bike up identically to the Pro SL2 for the same cost (or cheaper).


----------



## jbrandt

*My apologies*



mikbowyer said:


> I understand that this is the internet and we are just discussing things, but with the words "i think, probably, without riding both bikes, guess" you are just adding to speculation. This guy is asking for real data which no one has to give him. We all speculate, but what is the point of :mad2: ?
> 
> To answer one statement, the big S is making more money from frames like the SL than the SL2 because they have been making SL frames for so long their tooling cost is spread out between so many frames that the next one is basically just the cost of the carbon and labor. Each SL2 they build they are only getting closer to breaking even on the cost of the molds and R&D. It has less to do with the cost of the specific carbon fibers used. Carbon costs have not gone down by 80% in ~8 years, but spec is putting carbon bits on bikes 20% of the price of the first s-works carbon bikes.


I was just trying to help and since I do not have facts to back up my statements, I wanted to be sure that I was representing myself appropriately. However, I feel pretty confident that my statements ARE acurate.

Not to hijkack, but where are you getting your data that carbon fiber costs have decreased by 80% in ~8 years? I had heard that there was a shortage (primarilly because of use in military and commercial planes). And we all know that when the demand goes up, so do the costs.


----------



## UncleFunker

*Just ride it and enjoy. *

In case anyone wants to see what a 58 looks like set up for a 6'4", 34" inseam rider:










I couldn't resist the urge to upgrade the brakes, so I craigslisted the Ultegras and put some Zero Gravity calipers on there. The Ultegra F derailleur is next to go, but I don't see it when I ride so for now outta sight, outta mind. After that I'm probably done upgrading it though, the stock wheels are impressive / no real need to change those out. I know there are lighter pedals nowadays, but I'm still running the early 90's era Time Titan Magnesium pedals from my old bike, they're light enough for now. I like having some retro bling on there just to remind me of times when I was younger and faster.


----------



## NealH

Interesting. I've been trying to decide whether the correct size for me would be a 58 or, a 61. The local dealer says 58 however, they don't have a 61 for me to try. And, I would like to try one. I am 6'2" but, my inseam is 35.8". This means, on a 58 my saddle would likely be even higher than yours. This kind of leads me to think a 61 might fit me better. What is your saddle height on this bike (center of BB to top of saddle)?


----------



## mikbowyer

mikbowyer said:


> Carbon costs *have not* gone down by 80% in ~8 years





jbrandt said:


> where are you getting your data that carbon fiber costs have decreased by 80% in ~8 years?


I think you misread my post.


----------



## UncleFunker

rnhood said:


> Interesting. I've been trying to decide whether the correct size for me would be a 58 or, a 61. The local dealer says 58 however, they don't have a 61 for me to try. And, I would like to try one. I am 6'2" but, my inseam is 35.8". This means, on a 58 my saddle would likely be even higher than yours. This kind of leads me to think a 61 might fit me better. What is your saddle height on this bike (center of BB to top of saddle)?


Saddle height in that photo is 32".

This was my first compact-style frame, so I was concerned about the amount of seatpost showing also and thought I'd go with a 61 at first. I normally try to ride as small a frame as possible, and that typically means a 59 or 60 in a standard frame.

That said, I tried both a 61 and a 58 and found the 58 to fit fine and the dealer agreed, we used the Specialized computerized fit system and got everything all dialed in perfectly. The head tube on the 61 is taller which resulted in a bit higher riding position in front than I wanted. True, there's a lot of seatpost showing, but that's OK - I'm used to that. I've run MTB seatposts on roadbikes for years.

One thing I definitely notice (that may or may not be an issue) is with the seatpost extended out that far there's a lot of fore/aft sway as I pedal, i.e. the seatpost flexes and bobs. I chalk that up to the carbon fiber post, as well as the zertz gel insert up top I guess. But it is noticeable, and I'm not yet sure if I like or dislike it. I'm sure it makes the ride comfier but it's also a bit distracting I guess. It feels like when you ride a MTB on pavement and you get that slight vertical "bobbing" from the bigger tire sagging and flexing with the pedal stroke. Worst case scenario I figure I can swap out for an aluminum seatpost to stiffen things up a bit. I also just swapped out the saddle / put my older Selle Italia on there which is a higher profile saddle than the super slimline Toupe saddle that comes on the bike, which means I had to lower the seatpost back into the frame by a full inch and a half to restore the 32" saddle height. Maybe having a bit less seatpost extension will reduce the flexing.

I'd reccommend at least throwing a leg over a 61 just so you know for sure, but the 58 fit me just barely so I went for it.


----------



## hendrick81

Good looking bike


----------



## mrdruffin

Just wondering since this is the only place I've seen anything on the SL2 Pro. I know of an LBS selling them for 5k.

Wondering I think I have seen the '07 SL with durace weighs 16.1 lbs.......and the SL2 here although a 54 is at 15 lbs. Would a 56 be at about 15.4 lbs? And then further if I could get a SL2 Pro at 5k would it be better than building a full SL2 frame? While there is an '07 SL for 4,500 in my area.

Just wondering since it seems you can find very little info on The SL2 Pro.


----------



## Thomas Johnson

*Pro SL2*

I have been off riding my SL2 as was suggested by several contributers. If you can acquire a SL2 for 5K, i would say it is a good price. Mine is built up by me with Campy chorus and the rest of the pieces from my previous frame. I have a click over 5K in this ride. As for weight, my 54 with Look Arc pedals,seat bag with inflator,3 CO2 cartriges, 2 tubes, and 2levers, wired computer/cadence, and two cages, weighs just over 18 lbs. This is by the --get on the scale, get on the scale with the bike method. Stone age, in other words. In your research, you have probably noted that the 07 SL and the 08 PRO SL2 are both 10r carbon. However , the SL2 has a 1.5" lower head tube bearing. This joint is very beefy, and very stiff. On the whole, this bike is much stiffer than i am used to. My age isn't helping much either.


----------



## Notah8ter

*New 2009 sl2.*

http://picasaweb.google.com/chennoffat/TarmacSL2:thumbsup:


----------



## Notah8ter

http://picasaweb.google.com/chennoffat/TarmacSL2:thumbsup:


----------



## TJockSmoCk

RioFastRacer said:


> Nice bike. My Tarmac SL2 is 14.2 lbs total with pedals, bottle cages, sensors and computer.


Where can I find the S-Works stem? Is it an old model?


----------



## tom_h

TJockSmoCk said:


> Where can I find the S-Works stem? Is it an old model?


Any Specialized dealer should have it, or can order it. The stem is a supported component.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41845

However, you can get lighter stems at significantly less price (3T, Deda, Ritchey, etc) than Specy ($115). Unless you need or want the Specy stem's adjustable angle feature, something to consider.


----------



## UncleFunker

Apologies in advance if this is a gross violation of no-spam laws, but in case anyone's interested I'm selling my 58cm Tarmac Pro SL2 frame+fork+cranks. See earlier in the thread for my posting back when I first got the bike; it's been very good to me but I need to make room for the next toy in the garage so it's on the auction block. 

Tarmac Pro SL2 for sale


----------



## mikkelz

RioFastRacer said:


> Nice bike. My Tarmac SL2 is 14.2 lbs total with pedals, bottle cages, sensors and computer.


Great looking bike! :thumbsup: I love your saddle, wheels & crank especially.


----------



## balkanface11

*checkers pattern defect?*



RobertBGfitter said:


>


o.k.so this drives me crazy.Just got exacly the same bike and noticed checkers looking pattern being wierd,fuzzy and not even around gerolsteiner stickers on the side.This one loks like have similar problem.Are they all made like this or mine has a defect.Please if you have this same bike or any tarmac or specialized bike with weird looking pattern please let me know and post photo of that area.Thanks


----------

